# Lets talk about Dai Wa Do Jujutsu



## Duke Meade

It has been brought to my attention that I should be on the proper forum for this topic. So, I have shifted this topic from general MA forum to Jujutsu forum. Lets talk about Dai Wa Do.


----------



## jks9199

Actually -- either would have been OK.  General Martial Arts is just that... general.  The Jujitsu/judo sub forum is just a little more specialized.  

With that out of the way -- you mentioned being a little unfamiliar with using forums.  No problem... it's not fancy or hard.  Maybe you can start by telling us what you'd tell a person who stumbled into your dojo, and asked "what are you doing?"


----------



## Duke Meade

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi, Duke.

Sorry about that, I wasn't meaning to suggest anything wrong in your placement of your thread, it was more a suggestion that the mods might want to move it, if they saw a reason. As the topic is getting interesting responces in the first thread, we might as well keep it going there! Really, my thinking was that Daiwado is fairly unknown, so you might have gotten more responce here, but it's been a good conversation where it is regardless!


----------



## Duke Meade

Got it.


----------



## Troy Wideman

Hello Mr. Meade,

I have only had limited exposure to it. However, from what I have observed it appears to have a lot of Asayama influence into it.

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------

